

New Facebook Engineering campus - zacharytamas
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-menlo-park/unveiling-our-campus-expansion/408653002515369

======
egfx
moments like these are when big companies are most vulnerable to competitors.
Facebook will be focused on expanding their campus to foster creativity and in
the meanwhile creativity will foster elsewhere. But good for Facebook. Though
in this part of town the Apple campus is still clearly boss.

~~~
Uhhrrr
Indeed, the Silicon Valley new building curse is well-known:
[http://news.cnet.com/Can-Google-beat-the-new-office-
curse/21...](http://news.cnet.com/Can-Google-beat-the-new-office-
curse/2100-1030_3-5884957.html)

Also: a "paradise workspace" with open seating? Bleah.

~~~
MartinCron
Open seating can either be a paradise workplace or a horrible nightmare. It
depends on the nature of the work and the disposition of the people around
you.

One of my very favorite work environments was in a tightly packed open seating
area.

------
johnrob
The danger in building a beautiful campus is that you attract people who like
beautiful campuses.

~~~
bitsweet
Why is this a danger?

~~~
felipemnoa
Indeed. Being in a nice campus can make a huge difference for morale. In some
corporations the engineering offices look like crap while the executive
offices are beautiful. Based just on that you can tell that the corporation
doesn't really give a crap about its engineers. I'd rather not work in a
corporation who thinks that their engineers are not important enough to give
them a beautiful working environment.

~~~
MartinCron
I once worked at a company (a software company, even) where the developer's
office were behind a very long dark hallway filled with multiple years of
accumulated garbage. There was an open desk with a peekaboo view of Puget
Sound, but I wasn't allowed to sit there because someone with seniority might
want to sit there, even though the more senior person didn't want to move.

Hell yeah, I'll take a beautiful campus if you'll give me one.

------
ixacto
Zuck will have fun explaining to the shareholders why they are spending money
on this and not trying to get back to their IPO stock price.

~~~
mattlong
Keeping his engineers happy and hopefully more productive would be a step in
the right direction of that goal.

~~~
ixacto
Facebook started at $38. It is at $19.41 right now, If I was a Facebook
shareholder I would be very worried that half my investment is gone, and that
said FB engineers and early inverters had just cashed out after the latest
lockup expired. It is a publicly traded company now, and like any CEO Zuck's
job is to make money.

